# Katie Drake, Concrete Hero and Sqwerlpunk Join the Staff



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yesterday saw the promotion of three new staff members.

*Katie Drake* has made a return to the army list forums alongside *Concrete Hero* and *Sqwerlpunk*.

Thanks for stepping up and offering to help out guys. All the best!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulation guys good luck and good work


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool. Mwa hahahaha!

One step closer to world domination.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Whoa, neat. I saw a thread with my name in it and was worried that it was another one of those worship threads. I was pleasantly surprised however, to find this.

Thanks for letting me return Jez. As for the rest of the members, I'll see you all in the army list sections alongside my buddies Sqwerlpunk and Concrete Hero.

Katie D


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Hazzah! Thank you all for your help. I assume that you will keep up your high quality contributions to Heresy. Hazzah!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Woot woot, congrats guys! -plays trumpet- "Da-Da-Da-Daaaa".
All the best, maybe I should say luck? lol. Please don't lock me away!

Dusty


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats to all three!

You will do the 40k lists section proud. Good luck to all three, 'tis very dangerous out there. :spiteful:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

congrats to you all!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats little sis, glad to see you back where you belong XD

Concrete and Sqwerl...how did you punks pass me up LOL. Congrats.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations Concrete Hero, Katie Drake and Sqwerlpunk(though I don't know the latter 2 too well)!!! I know you Concrete Hero around from the site so its sorta funny seeing whose around that your familiar with and then becomes a staff dude. Your ODST thread was funny if I remember correctly, it was you I thinks, I can't remember...anyway Cheers to all:biggrin:!!! 

~Beltiac abides....


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratz guys. Glad to see you among the Mod ranks again Katie =)


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome back Katie, good to have you back once again! And a big congratulations to Sqwerlpunk and Concrete Hero! I'm sure the three of you are going to do a fantastic job with the Army lists forum.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulation Sqwerlpunk and Concrete Hero, welcome to the team :grin:

As for you Katie, I knew it was just a matter of time before you were back. 

Looks like I keep the moderators zimmer frame :grin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations, I am sure you will all do well


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations guys, I know you all deserve it! Just don't go mad with power and kill us all :laugh:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Katie Drake, Concrete Hero and Sqwerlpunk. wish you all the bets of luck in your new promotion :so_happy: I dont really know you three but good luck anyway :victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah, congrats to all! Glad to see you back KD! 

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations !


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Katie, welcome back. Sqwerlpunk and Concrete Hero, welcome to the team :so_happy:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats to all three of you  
Good to see you back Katie!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I've already congratulated Sqwerl and CH, so congrats Katie, although I never doubted you'd be back at some stage.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations, and good luck.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Congratulation guys:victory:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Katie welcome back
sqwerl and concrete well deserved promotion
good luck
i fear your edit button


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Gratz you three, and welcome back.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Gratz to my buddy CH!

(and the others i'm less acquainted with!)


----------

